# L. inclinata var. verticillata 'Pantanal' Flower



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I received a nice little surprise this morning in the form of a few pretty little flowers. The first had already dropped by the time I got to take pictures, but fortunately, this one opened up for me and it looks like I will have a whole bunch more soon. Enjoy


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

wow very nice Adam!


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Amazing!! One of my favorite plants and its firts time I even looked at its emmersed growth


----------

